# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Sprintray 95 Pro Printer for sale.

## hjunk

Sprintray 95 Pro Printer that is used. Has a chip on  1 piece that's  pictured. This comes only with the printer and power cord in the box.
Asking price:$6,500

----------

